# Own PAN on Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack, Blu-ray Combo Pack or DVD on December 22 or Own It Early on Digital HD on December 15!



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“The family adventure of the year.”

— Cindy Pearlman, NY Times Syndicate



DISCOVER THE UNTOLD STORY OF THE CLASSIC FAIRY TALE WHEN

*PAN*

ARRIVES ONTO BLU-RAY 3D COMBO PACK, BLU-RAY COMBO PACK, DVD and DIGITAL HD FROM WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Own it early on Digital HD on December 15

Blu-ray Combo Pack debuts on December 22



The perfect holiday gift for the whole family!



Burbank, CA, November 12, 2015 – Discover how Peter got to Neverland when “Pan” arrives onto Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack, Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and Digital HD from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment. From director Joe Wright (“Atonement,” “Pride & Prejudice”) comes “Pan,” a live-action feature presenting a wholly original adventure about the beginnings of the beloved characters created by J.M. Barrie. The film will be available on Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack, Blu-ray Combo Pack and DVD on December 22 and will be available early on Digital HD on December 15. 



The film stars Oscar® nominee Hugh Jackman (“Les Misérables”) as Blackbeard; Garrett Hedlund (“Inside Llewyn Davis”) as James Hook; Oscar nominee Rooney Mara (“The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo”) as Tiger Lily; newcomer Levi Miller as Peter; and Amanda Seyfried (“Les Misérables”) as Mary.

Wright directed “Pan” from a screenplay written by Jason Fuchs. Greg Berlanti, Sarah Schechter and Oscar nominee Paul Webster (“Atonement”) produced the film alongside executive producer Tim Lewis.



“Pan” will be available on Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack for $44.95, Blu-ray Combo Pack for $35.99 and 2-disc DVD Special Edition for $28.98. The Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack features the theatrical version of the film in 3D hi-definition, hi-definition and standard definition; the Blu-ray Combo Pack features the theatrical version of the film in hi-definition on Blu-ray; and the DVD features the theatrical version in standard definition. The Blu-ray discs of “Pan” will feature a Dolby Atmos® soundtrack remixed specifically for the home theater environment to place and move audio anywhere in the room, including overhead. To experience Dolby Atmos at home, a Dolby Atmos enabled AV receiver and additional speakers are required. Dolby Atmos soundtracks are fully backward compatible with traditional audio configurations and legacy home entertainment equipment that aren’t Dolby Atmos compatible. All versions include a digital version of the movie in Digital HD with UltraViolet. Fans can also own “Pan” via purchase from digital retailers.




SYNOPSIS



Peter (Levi Miller) is a mischievous 12-year-old boy with an irrepressible rebellious streak, but in the bleak London orphanage where he has lived his whole life those qualities do not exactly fly. Then one incredible night, Peter is whisked away from the orphanage and spirited off to a fantastical world of pirates, warriors and fairies called Neverland. There, he finds amazing adventures and fights life-or-death battles while trying to uncover the secret of his mother, who left him at the orphanage so long ago, and his rightful place in this magical land. Teamed with the warrior Tiger Lily (Rooney Mara) and a new friend named James Hook (Garrett Hedlund), Peter must defeat the ruthless pirate Blackbeard (Hugh Jackman) to save Neverland and discover his true destiny—to become the hero who will forever be known as Peter Pan.



BLU-RAY AND DVD ELEMENTS



“Pan” 3D Blu-Ray and Blu-ray Combo Pack contains the following special features:

Director’s Commentary
Never Grow Up: The Legend of Pan
The Boy Who Would Be Pan
The Scoundrels of Neverland
Wondrous Realms



“Pan” Standard Definition DVD contains the following special features:

The Boy Who Would Be Pan



DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION ELEMENTS



On December 15, “Pan” will be available to own via streaming and for download in high definition and standard definition from select digital retailers including Amazon, CinemaNow, Flixster, Google Play, iTunes, PlayStation, Vudu, Xbox and others. “Pan” will be available to rent digitally via Video On Demand services from cable and satellite providers, and other digital retailers beginning December 22.



ABOUT DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET



*Digital HD with UltraViolet allows fans to watch a digital version of their movie or TV show anywhere, on their favorite devices. Digital HD with UltraViolet is included with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs. Digital HD with UltraViolet allows consumers to instantly stream and download movies and TV shows to TVs, computers, tablets and smartphones through UltraViolet retail services like CinemaNow, Flixster, Vudu and more. For more information on compatible devices go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices. Consult an UltraViolet Retailer for details and requirements and for a list of HD-compatible devices.



BASICS



PRODUCT SRP

3D Blu-Ray Combo Pack $44.95

Blu-ray Combo Pack $35.99

DVD Amaray (WS) $28.98



Standard Street Date: December 22, 2015

EST Street Date: December 15, 2015

DVD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

BD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French, Brazilian Portuguese

3D Languages: English, Canadian French, Latin Spanish, Brazilian Portuguese



DVD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

BD Subtitles: English, Latin Spanish, Parisian French, Brazilian Portuguese

3D Subtitles: English SDH, Parisian French, Latin Spanish, Bahasa – Indonesia, Cantonese, Korean, Thai, Estonia, Lithuania, Latvia

Running Time: 111 minutes

Rating: Rated PG for fantasy action violence, language and some thematic material

DOLBY ATMOS DOLBY AUDIO [CC]​


----------

